# Who Makes the best Universal Joints on Earth?



## Getyourgoat (Jul 1, 2014)

I need to replace both front and rear U-Joints. I want U-Joints that can be greased and I want nothing from China, Asia.
Money is no object. I want the best money can buy.
All suggestion welcome.


----------



## Getyourgoat (Jul 1, 2014)

Does anyone know who made the original factory U-Joints for the 67 GTO?
Are Spicer U-Joints better than the original factory U-Joint?


----------



## Hallett Dave (Apr 29, 2016)

Getyourgoat said:


> Does anyone know who made the original factory U-Joints for the 67 GTO?
> Are Spicer U-Joints better than the original factory U-Joint?[
> 
> I don't know for sure who supplied the u joints for our old Pontiacs.
> ...


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Have Spicer greaseless 3R's in two of my original driveshafts & in one chromoly shaft. Have old stock orange box NEAPCO 3R's in several other original driveshafts, quality parts from an era when Quality meant something! 

Have always searched out old stock chassis parts (ballpoints, tie rod ends) as well as ujoints for my own restorations, parts made in the USA of QUALITY steel. Over the last 25 years, there has been so much globalization, company's like Federal Mogul source bearings from all over the world. For many years, Federal Mogul was mfging a ton of high quality axle bearings, tapered bearings, races out of Eastern Europe, high quality stuff, have bought 10's of thousand of $ of these diff bearings with no problems. Of course ive read rants from ignorant folks complaining their "FedMogul axle bearings were not made in the USA, dont use them"..ignorance. Would not surprise me if Dana/Spicer was doing the global thing for many components, it doesn't hurt to know a long time counterman at a local drivetrain shop. 

Desiring easy to order new Dana/Spicer 3R ujoints, Jegs list them. If you are beating on the car, & it has the potential to run 1.90 60 foots or better, buy the nongreasable style. the greasables have small bores in them & are not as strong, & most casual installers, can't even properly install a greasable ujoint.

Original ujoints for '50-70's GM were most likely made by a GM subsidary. It was that way with bearings.


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

I built and raced more than a half dozen bracket cars, with 455 Pontiac power. They all turned 60 ft times in the 1.60's or low 1.70's. These were all footbrakers, so there were no shock loads put on the joints. Never broke a joint or stock axle. 

Most of these cars had 12 bolt Chevy rear ends, which required the small 1310 U-joint. So, I used the Lakewood 3R/1310 conversion joint. I have no idea who made the joints. Today, you can go online and crossover these conversion joints to just about every brand name there is. But, I think there are only a few u-joint manufacturers.

Some of the different brands even have the same part numbers. And example is a Precision #372 & a Moog #372 --obviously the same joint. 

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/pcn-372

These joints are also made by Neapco, GMB, & Spicer. The Spicer seems to be the highest priced. Don't know that they are any stronger or better in any way. The conversion joint number is 5-3022x. But when I Google that number tonight, most sights say that joint has been discontinued. 

Neapco 3-3130 3R / 1310 Conversion U Joint - Drivetrain America

GMB 240 0356 Universal Joint | eBay

O'Reilly's & Carquest seem to be the cheapest I can find, right now. That Carquest # is obviously the same as a GMB brand. I've read that GMB joints are made in Japan, & are good quality. Don't have a clue if this is so or not. Online info is not always correct. 

MasterPro U-Joint 372 - Combination Universal Joint | O'Reilly Auto Parts

CarQuest Universal Joint 240 0356 | eBay

Now, I realize that some do not need the crossover joint. But, this is just to show that when you find the correct part # for the joint you need, you can cross the number over to different brands and find the best price. Looks to me like most common joints are available for about $10. You can pay 2 or 3 times that. But, I don't know that you'll get a better quality joint. But then, I'm not a U-joint expert. Even if you decide on the highest priced brand available, you can Google to find the best price, and save a few bucks. 

Here are the greasable & nongreasable Spicer S44/3R series joints. 

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/sdh-5-3147x

http://www.jegs.com/i/Spicer/094/5-795X/10002/-1

https://www.amazon.com/Spicer-5-795X-U-Joint-Kit/dp/B00DOI9984

The Precision/Moog 534G greasable joint is about $11 shipped. Don't know if the Spicer is better or not. ?

https://www.amazon.com/Moog-534G-Universal-Joint/dp/B009HQNISE

Neapco looks to be #2-3011 .

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Universal-Joint-Silver-Rear-Front-NEAPCO-2-3011-/321350484434

There are some who say Spicer joints are best, and would use nothing else. 

http://www.pirate4x4.com/tech/billavista/PR-shaft/index4.html

http://www.cherokeeforum.com/f2/spicer-u-joints-hype-worth-68948/


----------

